# can't get printer to work locally or over network

## dhewton

Hi guys,

I have installed KDE on all my team memebers desks, but the 1 thing left that is a big challenge.

I cannot get printing to work.  I have cupsd running.  It just does not detect the printer locally so therefore I cannot set it to print over the network.

Thanks

Dan

----------

## gentoo_dude

Did you configure your parallel port in the kernel?

----------

## dhewton

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> Did you configure your parallel port in the kernel?

 

I do believe I did.  Is there a way to check?

----------

## oumpah-pah

You can check it with:

```
grep -i parport /usr/src/linux/.config
```

And which method did you use to configure your printer: command line or web interface?

----------

## dhewton

 *oumpah-pah wrote:*   

> You can check it with:
> 
> ```
> grep -i parport /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Neither, I just go through the conrol center of kde and do the printer management but it does not detect it.

I did as you said with the above command and this is the output:

 grep -i parport /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

I would not mind knowing what the command line is, or if there is a simple way to get it up.  I tried also through webmin then the swat interface but it just does not detect it.  do I need to load the module as it was configured as a module.  Perhaps it is not loading the module.

Dan

----------

## gentoo_dude

this is for kernel 2.6.x

```

cd /usr/src/linux

```

```

make menuconfig

```

```

Device Drivers -> Parallell Port Support -> 

<*>Parallel port support

<*> PC-Style Hardware

```

```

Device Drivers -> Character devices ->

<*> Parallel printer support

```

Enable those selections in your kernel.  Compile it again.  boot from the new image and see if it detects your printer.  This is only if you use to connect your printer using the lp0 port, not USB.

----------

## dhewton

Can I not just load the modules I have already compiled?

dan

----------

## gentoo_dude

You can, but I know that this way it works.  I never tried with the modules.

----------

## dhewton

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> You can, but I know that this way it works.  I never tried with the modules.

 

So what would I be loading as a module for the printers.  I understand nvidia, and other modules, but what is the printermodule called and how do I load it?

Thanks

Dan

----------

## gentoo_dude

That's what I am not sure of.  That's why I compile it build in.  probably it's lp something.

try the following

```
 insmod parport 
```

```
 insmod lp 
```

the lp module should be under /lib/modules/2.6.x-version/kernel/drivers/char/lp0

----------

## oumpah-pah

You should use modprobe instead of insmod. Insmod is a trivial program, and modprobe is much more clever.

----------

## dhewton

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> That's what I am not sure of.  That's why I compile it build in.  probably it's lp something.
> 
> try the following
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have done everything suggested by everyone.  I have also added parport to autoloaded modules and it says it got loaded.

Can you tell me how I can from the command line I can activate the printer?  Do I need to run cupsd.. I am, but it does not seem to make a difference.

Thanks.

DAn

----------

## gentoo_dude

It should get your printer recognized.  Check the /var/log/messages and see if it says anything about your printer after you load the modules.

Also the suggestion of using modprobe instead of insmod is correct.  I usually use modprobe to load a module, but everywhere I looked on the web about loading these modules had "insmod" command instead of modprobe, that is the reason why I put "insmod".

----------

